# Slacker login question



## ejw (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone else having problems logging in to an existing slacker account?
I created a free account yesterday. Tried logging in from the car today and it says the credentials aren't right.
(They are, I checked them).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ejw said:


> Anyone else having problems logging in to an existing slacker account?
> I created a free account yesterday. Tried logging in from the car today and it says the credentials aren't right.
> (They are, I checked them).


no answer on you being able to log in, but curious why you would make a free personal account to log in with, when the Tesla account provides access to more features.


----------



## ejw (Sep 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> no answer on you being able to log in, but curious why you would make a free personal account to log in with, when the Tesla account provides access to more features.


Interesting. I didn't look carefully, but assumed the personal account would carry my personalization across devices, etc.


----------



## Coeus (Apr 15, 2018)

According to the owner's manual:


> Model 3 does not support basic (free) Slacker services.


----------



## ejw (Sep 28, 2017)

Coeus said:


> According to the owner's manual:


Well. that's what I get for trying to configure before RTFM...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@ejw - I just came across in the online manual when looking for something else...

*Note: *Tesla also provides you with a complimentary Streaming Personal Radio account for four years. To use your own Slacker Plus or Premium account instead, scroll to the bottom of the *Streaming *source, enter your credentials, touch *Use High Bitrate*to stream higher quality sound (if your Model 3 is equipped with the optional Ultra High Fidelity Sound package), and then touch*LOGIN*. To switch back to your Tesla account, simply touch *USE TESLA ACCOUNT*; you don't need to enter a user name or password for your Tesla account. You can purchase your own Slacker Plus or Premium account atwww.slacker.com. Model 3 does not support basic (free) Slacker services.
​so looks like you will only be able to login with a plus or premium Slacker account, not the free.


----------



## William Frederick (Apr 4, 2018)

I had some trouble logging into Slacker in my M3 after creating a Premium account online as I kept getting a credentials not recognized error. I changed my password to a simpler one (I think I removed special characters), and then it worked. I am not actually sure if that fixed the problem or if I just needed to wait more than few hours for the new account to be available.


----------



## wooo13 (Apr 24, 2017)

I don’t see the option for high bitrate when I log in, and I have a premium account. I marked high bitrate on my iPhone app so maybe that carried over?


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

All day I have not been able to access slacker in my car. It says error trying to log in and then gives me an option to log in with my account and there is a button to login with the Tesla account. The Tesla account doesn’t work. I have tried rebooting my car twice and no go. 

Anyone else having this issue today? My teen is disgruntled not having internet tunes haha!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ummgood said:


> All day I have not been able to access slacker in my car. It says error trying to log in and then gives me an option to log in with my account and there is a button to login with the Tesla account. The Tesla account doesn't work. I have tried rebooting my car twice and no go.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue today? My teen is disgruntled not having internet tunes haha!


Slacker is/was down today (not Tesla).


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Slacker is/was down today (not Tesla).


Oh ok awesome thanks!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yea mine hasn't worked all day thanks for posting this


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

It’s working! My teen is happy again.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

interesting that its working in the car, I just tried the website and it still displays the domain for sale page.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Twiglett said:


> interesting that its working in the car, I just tried the website and it still displays the domain for sale page.


This probably explains why...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991000676418306048


----------



## josephwit (Mar 29, 2018)

Slacker out on my wife's model 3 briefly yesterday, back by evening. Something at their end?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

josephwit said:


> Slacker out on my wife's model 3 briefly yesterday, back by evening. Something at their end?


Yes! Slacker had a complete outage and a slow return to service.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

The funny thing is I guess they forgot to renew their domain or had some issues with it. This is pretty common with companies that are smaller. What typically happens is they have some guy in the company that registers the domain and uses his corporate mail address. Then the guy leaves the company and they never update the domain account to point to somewhere meaningful. Then when the domain is up for renew the mail just bounces back and no one in the company has any idea it is going to lapse.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ummgood said:


> The funny thing is I guess they forgot to renew their domain or had some issues with it. This is pretty common with companies that are smaller. What typically happens is they have some guy in the company that registers the domain and uses his corporate mail address. Then the guy leaves the company and they never update the domain account to point to somewhere meaningful. Then when the domain is up for renew the mail just bounces back and no one in the company has any idea it is going to lapse.


Similar thing happened in my company as we consolidated and nationalized IT, but had some locations with domains we didn't know about that only served as redirects. All it took was telling people to go to new URLs but that was easier until it wasn't


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Similar thing happened in my company as we consolidated and nationalized IT, but had some locations with domains we didn't know about that only served as redirects. All it took was telling people to go to new URLs but that was easier until it wasn't


Yeah my company had the domain lapse right before I started in 2005. They have a handle on it now


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

wooo13 said:


> I don't see the option for high bitrate when I log in, and I have a premium account. I marked high bitrate on my iPhone app so maybe that carried over?


Ever get this worked out?

So is the Free Tesla account high bit-rate quality or not? Seems to work as a direct tune Premium version so it's kinda confusing.....

Sounds great either way I guess.

What I got from this thread is that you can't use a Slacker basic account in the Model 3, but otherwise the Free Tesla Plus/Premium hybrid version is good for 4-years.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

I just got this reply from Slacker:

*Tesla provides the option to log into a persona so that, if you were using Slacker prior to owning a Tesla, you can have access to all your previous ratings and station settings without having to set up a new account.

Unfortunately, as mentioned, Tesla has chosen not to support Premium Radio, so the features of Premium Radio (on-demand playback of specific songs, artists and albums) are not support for use in a Tesla, regardless of whether you purchase a Premium subscription or not. (This is why Tesla blocks you from being able to upgrade the Slacker account provided with your Tesla.) Those features are only available when using the Slacker website or the Slacker mobile phone apps.

The only way to play music with Slacker in your Tesla is through radio stations, which will play music based on what you search for, but may not play exactly what you search for. Until Tesla choose to begin supporting Premium Radio, those feature will not be available to you.

We again apologize for any inconvenience this may cause*


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

harrison987 said:


> I just got this reply from Slacker:
> 
> *Tesla provides the option to log into a persona so that, if you were using Slacker prior to owning a Tesla, you can have access to all your previous ratings and station settings without having to set up a new account.*
> 
> ...


based on previous Model S owner comments, that is not entirely correct. Owners with the Premium Slacker account are able to use the premium features. They are maybe not able to upgrade the account Tesla provided, but they are able to login their own account and play established playlists (but believe they need to be set up on a browser outside the Tesla). Maybe something has changed recently, but I think we would have heard more existing owners with Premium accounts making a big deal out of the change.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

In some way it sounds like the $10/month is worth it...in other ways, not. it also appears one has to constantly log in and out in order to access their account?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

And it seems like it sounds better when using a Slacker Premium account. Maybe it's the extra 5$ a month talking?


----------



## Bill Wolff (Apr 12, 2017)

littlD said:


> And it seems like it sounds better when using a Slacker Premium account. Maybe it's the extra 5$ a month talking?


The Slacker site says Plus and Premium memberships both offer Maximum Audio Quality. Does this mean we can pay the $30 fee for one year of Plus and get the higher bit rate?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Bill Wolff said:


> The Slacker site says Plus and Premium memberships both offer Maximum Audio Quality. Does this mean we can pay the $30 fee for one year of Plus and get the higher bit rate?


My bad, Plus is what I meant. It's what I'm using now and seems to sound better.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bill Wolff said:


> The Slacker site says Plus and Premium memberships both offer Maximum Audio Quality. Does this mean we can pay the $30 fee for one year of Plus and get the higher bit rate?


I think this is a client preference/must be supported by the client playing it. So in the Slacker app on the phone or in the browser, you can select higher bitrate. But I don't think it is an account-wide preference, and I don't think it would have any effect on the stream quality going to the car. I think Tesla would need to add GUI options for slacker to select a better bitrate. I don't put much faith in that happening.


----------



## Bill Wolff (Apr 12, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I think this is a client preference/must be supported by the client playing it. So in the Slacker app on the phone or in the browser, you can select higher bitrate. But I don't think it is an account-wide preference, and I don't think it would have any effect on the stream quality going to the car. I think Tesla would need to add GUI options for slacker to select a better bitrate. I don't put much faith in that happening.


Yeah, I just contacted Slacker support and they say no benefit at all to buying an account from them.

Can we all just up-vote Spotify so we can have real playlists and personal favorites?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Bill Wolff said:


> Yeah, I just contacted Slacker support and they say no benefit at all to buying an account from them.
> 
> Can we all just up-vote Spotify so we can have real playlists and personal favorites?


Well.. there's $5 a month I can save.

Thanks @Bill Wolff for checking!


----------



## schnitzelboy (May 27, 2017)

Over the past week I've experienced consistent and regular loading errors with Slacker. A song will try and load, the artwork doesn't show, and it'll try and load the next few songs before throwing a "loading error". This started happening a bit pre v9, and happens much more regularly since updating to v9. Located in the GTA, and use Slacker very regularly. I've rebooted the infotainment system several times and it doesn't solve the issue. I wonder if this is related to network strain... Before I call service, is anyone else experiencing this? TIA.


----------



## Dr Gez (May 16, 2018)

It is happening all the time to me in Ottawa. Streaming radio is really no longer usable. I have even did the hard power off reset and it didn't help. It only started happening to me since v9. But it is really bad.


----------



## Norm Corriveau (Jul 31, 2017)

Not on version 9 yet and also in Ottawa. Its also been happening for me since the weekend. A reset sometimes helps for a while but it seems to then happen again eventually.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm also not on V9 yet and started getting this more often than in the past, seems like its maybe not directly tied to a version so maybe its an issue with Slacker itself?


----------



## Dr Gez (May 16, 2018)

Norm Corriveau said:


> Not on version 9 yet and also in Ottawa. Its also been happening for me since the weekend. A reset sometimes helps for a while but it seems to then happen again eventually.


It only started this weekend for me - Saturday I believe. It is really bad


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

On V9 and ever since Slacker refuses to load.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

GTA here and same issues over the past week on version 8. I’d say it’s a slacker or Tesla server issue and not related at all to v9. Hopefully gets fixed (although has been better over the past couple days).


----------



## SkaarV (Aug 27, 2018)

Also in the GTA, only had the car for 2 weeks but I noticed the same issue since last week pre v9.
I'm on v9 now and it still happens, resetting helps for a bit but it dies soon after.


----------



## Dr Gez (May 16, 2018)

So is this a Canadian thing because of Rogers LTE or is this a North American fleetwide issue?


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

apparently this is a widespread outage, possibly connected to some versions of V9, this has happened in the past and hopefully it will be resolved soon


----------



## Paul C’s Tessi (May 2, 2018)

Same problem for me in Burlington and Oakville area.


----------



## Kayray (Oct 17, 2018)

Same for me since V9 in Vancouver


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

Same issue in Kelowna, BC. For what it's worth a scroll wheel soft reset fixes the problem, at least until the next time I either get in the car or switch audio sources and go back to Slacker. It's annoying.


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

Dr Gez said:


> So is this a Canadian thing because of Rogers LTE or is this a North American fleetwide issue?


I also had issues since the weekend - in Canada (Alberta). Started working on my way home from work today and been working all evening.


----------



## CmikerideTM3 (Oct 1, 2018)

In East Bay area - also experiencing the same behaviour after V9 update.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I happen to be at a service center today so asked them about this. Apparently slacker updated something with their protocol that broke the client Tesla is using in the cars. Tesla is working with them to update the client so it works again which will probably require a future update.


----------



## schnitzelboy (May 27, 2017)

ravisorg said:


> I happen to be at a service center today so asked them about this. Apparently slacker updated something with their protocol that broke the client Tesla is using in the cars. Tesla is working with them to update the client so it works again which will probably require a future update.


Thank you for asking. What's bizarre to me is that it's intermittent. I feel like it's got more to do with network connectivity than Slacker itself - maps have been glitchy, and TuneIn doesn't work either. I don't know enough about how Tesla piggy-backs off of Rogers' network here in Canada. Do they get a portion of pipe? I wonder if that's the root of the issue.


----------



## schnitzelboy (May 27, 2017)

BTW - if moderators are reading - wondering why my original post was merged into this thread. Seems to be a more focused/specific issue than simply Slacker login. I don't have any issues logging in. It's playback related. Any rationale and feedback is welcome.


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

ravisorg said:


> I happen to be at a service center today so asked them about this. Apparently slacker updated something with their protocol that broke the client Tesla is using in the cars. Tesla is working with them to update the client so it works again which will probably require a future update.


Thanks for providing the update. It's been happening so often, the service is actually useless right now. I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## philkeall (Sep 6, 2017)

ejw said:


> Anyone else having problems logging in to an existing slacker account?
> I created a free account yesterday. Tried logging in from the car today and it says the credentials aren't right.
> (They are, I checked them).


I created a free account a while ago. Never been able to login. I asked Tesla service yesterday. You need to have a slacker premium plan to login on your Tesla. The Tesla provided service is slacker Plus plan.


----------



## Dr Gez (May 16, 2018)

JDM3 said:


> Thanks for providing the update. It's been happening so often, the service is actually useless right now. I hope it gets fixed soon.


Agreed - its getting worse every day and its basically useless now. I am now back to listening to FM radio and am just going to wait until I hear there is a fix.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

They really need better messaging on regular vs premium accounts because trying to login with a normal account fails silently.

Guess there is no reason at all to create an account unless you purchase the service.


----------



## Dan Burnett (Sep 13, 2018)

It’s been happening on my M3 since last weekend in Vancouver area. I have Spotify on my phone so I’m using that till the get it fixed.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Since my V9 update I have had the same issue. I've found just switching to phone and then back to streaming fixes it every time. Generally it works for the duration of the drive. Only seems to have the loading error right at start up.


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yesterday it seemed to be much better. I did two one hour drives and each time the streaming was stable. Let's hope this continues.


----------

